# Painting front doors Vancouver Washington



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)




----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

GREAT presentation. I have never sprayed a front door like that...too scared!

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Paint Talk


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

ROOMINADAY said:


> GREAT presentation. I have never sprayed a front door like that...too scared!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747M using Paint Talk


 Theres nothing to it. The right tip and the right pressure and go for it. :thumbsup:


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

I come so close to deleting that video a few times. I dont like it. I kind of choked. Camera wasnt aimed properly, and the pressure needed to be adjusted. I dont like it.


----------



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

Great looking door Mike . Jeff...that is exactly why we never spray anything . We lost our liability insurance coverage for spraying about 10 years ago . I'm going to push my insurance company to reinstall it on our policy this Spring and try and do a bit more of it . There is a market for it as all you guys have shown . Everybody on here sprays doors and trim in NC ...so it must work out and be feasable or no one would do it .


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

Woodland said:


> Theres nothing to it. The right tip and the right pressure and go for it. :thumbsup: Video Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sMFYejwFfBc


What tip and psi? Is it 1 and done with ASE?

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Paint Talk


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

ROOMINADAY said:


> What tip and psi? Is it 1 and done with ASE?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747M using Paint Talk


I like a 310 or 311 tip. ASE is pretty much all I use on from doors. Pressure down kinda low. 
30+ years in the industry and I never have bothered to learn PSI on airless. None of my pumps ever had a pressure guage. I turn it up just enough for an even fan. Kind of like a musician who cant read music.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Woodland said:


> Video Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=coXMUS-NZPE


Nice presentation Mike! You were a big help to me last year figuring out how to shoot doors like that.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Server error...


----------



## SeattleHomeServices (Sep 20, 2012)

Dude your videos are always awesome... Thanks for sharing. Just subscribed to your thread so keep it up ... otherwise I'm stuck watching the Idaho Painter's reruns all the time.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

SeattleHomeServices said:


> Dude your videos are always awesome... Thanks for sharing. Just subscribed to your thread so keep it up ... otherwise I'm stuck watching the Idaho Painter's reruns all the time.


Thank you neighbor. I appreciate that. Im going through my photos and trying to make several new videos for 2013.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Very nice Mike. On the inside, how do you catch the 1/4 that is blocked by the weatherstrip? Or do you take that off and replace when dry?


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

MikeCalifornia said:


> Very nice Mike. On the inside, how do you catch the 1/4 that is blocked by the weatherstrip? Or do you take that off and replace when dry?


 Thanks Mike. I always remove the weather striping. I run blue tape around the inside of the jamb and also on the opening door edge and the hinges on the other door edge. (The hinge edge of the door is brushed) Then I stuff masking paper inside both openings for the door knob and dead bolt. Notice in my 2nd video when I am spraying I am actually arching the gun towards the end of each pass to get inside the jamb and hit the 1/4" edge, and after Im done I make to more passes going up and down at an angle to get into the edge. When I shoot the 2nd coat I spray up and down.


----------

